# Gun



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

I will be moving heard there is crime and you need to be careful. How can I apply for Gun license. I wil be moving to Johannesburg but. I plan to explore the amazingly beautiful country. 
So need to have one for personal safety


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Deansharma said:


> I will be moving heard there is crime and you need to be careful. How can I apply for Gun license. I wil be moving to Johannesburg but. I plan to explore the amazingly beautiful country.
> So need to have one for personal safety


First off you don't need a gun. You will be ok. 

Second off you can't have a gun unless you have PR or you are a South Africa Citizen. And it's not easy to get a gun. It's a very long process takes a couple of years. I you are moving for a job you will not be able to get a gun.

Just use common sense. Don't walk around with valuables. Don't leave nice things in your car. You will be fine.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Getting a Firearm Licence

Here is a link just so you can read about it. 

But again you don't need a gun. You will be fine.


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> Getting a Firearm Licence
> 
> Here is a link just so you can read about it.
> 
> But again you don't need a gun. You will be fine.


Thanks but I heard there are cases of breakin etc so I was just wondering


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Deansharma said:


> Thanks but I heard there are cases of breakin etc so I was just wondering


 My husband and I have a gun but fortunately we didnt have to use it yet. We have to keep it in a special safe in our house and as I understand you can't just carry it with you all the time or store it in your car (I mean you can if you want but I guess it's illegal. So let's say if you shoot someone in the street you can be charged for that).


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I owned firearms in SA, I stopped carrying them around as it made me a target and if you do get involved in something, it makes you brave at the wrong moment, and escalates situations.
End of the Day when I had my four with guns at our heads, the first thing they wanted was the keys to the Gunsafe.
So if you are renting, make sure you can open the safe to show that you DONT have a fire arm.
I disagree with Poopsie, no matter WHAT you do, if you cross someones path who thinks you have something to offer, it will happen.

Major thing is to listen to the locals and do as they do, lock up as they do.

Its a different lifestyle but either way, it will either happen or it wont, if it does, stay calm, do as they say and avoid eye contact.
most of all, dont scream or shout, thats when people get shot.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

PS: if you are interested, you can go to the Firing Ranges and hire a firearm to use on the range. 
They also have very good firearm training Courses.
Guthries in Midrand is /was particularly good ( NFIA)


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Daxk said:


> I disagree with Poopsie, no matter WHAT you do, if you cross someones path who thinks you have something to offer, it will happen.


Ive been away from these forums for a long time , good to see the people haven't changed here. I will second Poopsie , as long as you are smart and streetwise, stick to the right areas at the right time and you wont need a gun. Plenty people live throughout the country without guns getting along just fine. Im not saying South Africa is a crime free utopia but its no where near as bad as daxk might have u believe.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

mman said:


> Ive been away from these forums for a long time , good to see the people haven't changed here. I will second Poopsie , as long as you are smart and streetwise, stick to the right areas at the right time and you wont need a gun. Plenty people live throughout the country without guns getting along just fine. Im not saying South Africa is a crime free utopia but its no where near as bad as daxk might have u believe.


The OP asked about protecting himself during a break in.
I am basing my comments on 54 years of living in SA.

Kindly advise how you can be streetsmart, sticking to the right areas at the right time
when you are in your home?
You may also have noticed I suggested getting a gun is a waste of time and actually increases the danger?
and I trust you also noticec that I said it may or may not happen,neither is guaranteed, 
are you perhaps suggesting that there is a guarantee?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Daxk said:


> The OP asked about protecting himself during a break in.
> I am basing my comments on 54 years of living in SA.
> 
> Kindly advise how you can be streetsmart, sticking to the right areas at the right time
> when you are in your home?


The OP also said he is going to be living in jhb and travelling throughout the country so my suggestion about being street smart was for the traveling part.



Daxk said:


> You may also have noticed I suggested getting a gun is a waste of time and actually increases the danger?


I think this is subjective and depends on the situation, i think you need to find out more information like where the OP is traveling and what kind of gun experience they have. Do they have family with them so if bullets start flying will they put others in danger. My personal belief is that our very violent criminals will shoot you if you carry a gun or not. However i would stress this is very very unlikely. But yeah i dont think he should have a gun either so we are in agreement there. Im not a gun person however and im not fully aware of OPs situation.



Daxk said:


> and I trust you also noticec that I said it may or may not happen,neither is guaranteed,
> are you perhaps suggesting that there is a guarantee?


No im just saying its unlikely , where as you seem to be saying its likely. I don't believe either of us are talking guarantees.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Deansharma The original poster will not even be able to get a gun legally. He is not a South African citizen or PR holder. If he shoots someone with the gun that he obtained illegally and off the black market he is opening up a whole new can of worms.


----------

